# Wanted: Black 105 5800 chainset



## Kernow_T (14 Dec 2017)

Vgc and 172.5.
Thanks


----------



## vickster (14 Dec 2017)

Used ones on eBay look to have some wear

Merlin look to be cheapest if no joy used assuming you want 50-34?

https://www.merlincycles.com/shimano-105-fc-5800-road-bike-chainset-black-72363.html

Quidco will get you a quid off

Or different configuration on eBay

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Shimano-1...894537&hash=item3f52d4303d:g:45gAAOSwu4BV5Eep


----------



## MDA 998 (27 Jan 2018)

decathlon £79.99


----------

